# Quest M6 owners



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are there any on here and if so, what do you think? Also, what would be a good price for a very lightly used one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Whats a quest M6?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless you mean the quest M3 on Gumtree at £900

https://www.gumtree.com/p/other-miscellaneous-goods/quest-m6-speciality-coffee-roaster-/1157647777

Plus it's the newer one, thinner drum. OK they're not a cheap roaster, but that does seem expensive.....used once also doesn't inspire confidence, if something is going to go wrong it usually happens during the first few months after it's been used a bit.


----------

